# Do you know....



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you know how to make this stitch......is it crochet?????


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it's knit, some sort of fishnet lace maybe?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW that is beautiful! I have tried to look up the pattern but I can't do it for some reason. Do you by chance know where to find the pattern? I think it might be crochet as it says something about crochet at the bottom left in the pic, but it looks knitted to me.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

its knit


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

NO, it's knitted!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

just k2tog followed by a yarn over and add shelvage stitches.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

It looks like it is knitted, but the chart at the side looks like a crochet chart.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree with knitted. it is a 3-1 stitch or whatever the true name is. very easy if you are good at wraps! 

row 1: knit
row 2: purl 2 or 3 wraps per stitch
row 3: knit, dropping wraps

continue with rows 2-3.

the Mobius cowl is an easy one to find to get additional length and width. a swatch will give you the stats and if you want 2 or 3 wraps.

see -- easy!!!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

aranita said:


> Do you know how to make this stitch......is it crochet?????


There are a number of 'fagott' stitches in knitting which give various looks depending on which you use.

If you have access to Barbara Walker's Treasuries, she give several of them using different numbers of multiples. They are quite simple to do and give a very 'complicated look' for little effort.

This is just one of them, I believe.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Translated from site says crochet made by hand.
Technique (s): Crochet Made by hand
Magic Scarf is Artesanum since 30/08/2013.
Category (s): Accessories » Scarf 
Description magic scarf


----------



## Mirjam (Jun 9, 2014)

Crochet for sure!


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

aranita said:


> Do you know how to make this stitch......is it crochet?????


I found a display page for images

Images for sylvia crochet y mas

There are dozens of beautiful designs there, yours may be there also.

Madkiwi


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

My sister found it ......and I love it.....but I dont know how to do it.....I dont even know if it is crochet or knit...help!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

don't know, but it is pretty!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

even # of sts yo knit 2tog


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I spent 2 hours looking and I'm sorry no good news. Its beautiful and I love to have that pattern too.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

some crochet net patterns i know they're in russian(similar) but you can count the stitches,,


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

To me, it looks like knit 2 or 3 rows,next row yarn over 2 times,it is lovely, i may try this. Of course you can do it anyway you want ,then its its your own pattern


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, I think this is crochet not knit.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

jinx said:


> Translated from site says crochet made by hand.
> Technique (s): Crochet Made by hand
> Magic Scarf is Artesanum since 30/08/2013.
> Category (s): Accessories » Scarf
> Description magic scarf


Have you tried to find the link on this Jinx? Someone found the picture in the images but I wish she could have given us the link. I went in there but wasn't able to find it.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

It looks like broomstick crochet variation. Crochet the larger loops around a #35 or #50 knitting needle.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

I found it, I found it!!!!!

http://pt.artesanum.com/artesanato-cachecol_magico-42210.html

on the google entry there's a little note that says "translate this page"

Its a pay pattern so no "how to " details, but directions on finding / contacting the seller

Yay for me!!

Beat you this time Jessica Jean!

Madkiwi


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

In lower left hand corner it says crochet.

Could you adapt a mesh type or lacy cowl pattern?


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Didn,t find the pattern but several sites the pattern in from Silvia crochet from argentina language is Spanish


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Checked the link, but it still looks like a knit stitch to me. A lot of websites (especially foreign ones) that sell these type of accessories will describe it as crocheted even if it's machine made lace. 

I had a stitch pattern that looked similar on my Pinterest board, but will have to check to get the link.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Judy M said:


> In lower left hand corner it says crochet.
> 
> Could you adapt a mesh type or lacy cowl pattern?


 Actually it says Silvia crochet y mas...if I remember my Spanish that's Silvia crochet and more. However, I for one can't decide knit or crochet. Very pretty tho'.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Found this on Pinterest. The third picture down shows a simple mesh stitch that looks similar.

http://knitca.blogspot.com/2013/04/5-beautiful-lace-stitches-for-summer.html

Here's another stitch that looks similar. Here's the link with instructions and a simple chart.

http://laceknitter.blogspot.fr/2011/04/24-star-stitch-for-shawl.html


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Whatever it is, it is quite lovely. Very inspirational.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Translated from site says crochet made by hand.
> Technique (s): Crochet Made by hand
> Magic Scarf is Artesanum since 30/08/2013.
> Category (s): Accessories » Scarf
> Description magic scarf


I gather that the actual made item is for sale, not the patten.

Just because the listing says crochet means nothing. Sellers are not necessarily makers.

Personally, it's an easy enough 'design' to whip up. An airy _reversible_ stitch - knit or crochet, suit yourself; a rectangle that will fit the intended wearer's body shape/size; a twist and sew the beginning to the end as the seam down the back.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Found this on Pinterest. The third picture down shows a simple mesh stitch that looks similar.
> 
> http://knitca.blogspot.com/2013/04/5-beautiful-lace-stitches-for-summer.html
> 
> ...


Here is a better link for the above star stitch. Better instructions too.
http://www.knitca.com/taxonomy/term/5


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I gather that the actual made item is for sale, not the patten.
> 
> Just because the listing says crochet means nothing. Sellers are not necessarily makers.
> 
> Personally, it's an easy enough 'design' to whip up. An airy _reversible_ stitch - knit or crochet, suit yourself; a rectangle that will fit the intended wearer's body shape/size; a twist and sew the beginning to the end as the seam down the back.


my superb intelligence told me that it was an item to buy, not a pattern, but I knew that a genius like you would figure out a way to do it!!!!
Congrats!!

And apologies for gloating earlier, but I couldnt resist showing off!!

Madkiwi


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> ... And apologies for gloating earlier, but I couldn't resist showing off!!
> 
> Madkiwi


No apologies necessary. With something like five thousand posts every 24 hours, no one person can possibly snap all the topics up before everyone else all the time. If it seems that I do that, then it's obvious that I'm spending altogether too much time on KP and no nearly enough time knitting or performing ordinary chores. 

As to figuring this pattern out, they provided the diagrams. All that's left is to chose a stitch pattern, decide on measurements, and make! (Of course, I just assume that others' stash is as well furnished as mine. I guess some folks would actually have to go buy the yarn before they can begin.  )


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you all....I'M going to start working. ,!!!!!!!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

And it is an ad for Sylvia Crochet Yarns (see bottom left hand corner).



GrandmaNona said:


> It looks like it is knitted, but the chart at the side looks like a crochet chart.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> And it is an ad for Sylvia Crochet Yarns (see bottom left hand corner).


sorry Lillyhooch, but that actually says
Silvia Crochet Y Mas... to her blog page.

Madkiwi


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

it is lovely. but i think i would prefer it in a knit stitch rather then crochet. I think knitted it would be softer and have a nicer drape. any knit lace pattern would be lovely in my opinion.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

You are all correct!!!

It is pulled loop Tunisian crochet which combines both knitting (casting on) and crochet (casting off).

The large Os on the graph symbolize "pulled/extended loops". You make a foundation chain as shown and then draw up loops much longer than the afghan hook size.

The Look Of Knitting With The Ease Of Crocheting/Tunisian Crochet by Sharon Hermes Silverman has stoles with long loop Tunisian you can refer to

Unlike this one I do the Mobius like Jessica-Jean by working in the round instead with and intentional twist.

When I asked for anyone who had used the laddering yarn in Tunisian this was what I was referring to was a cowl like this. The laddering yarn would look better in the loops than just yarn strands like in hairpin lace.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277721-1.html


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

It shows the stitch pattern, it's crochet. Bit blurry but I think you could figure it out if you can read these charts.


----------



## Scotlynn (Mar 2, 2014)

This is crocheted. The chart for the pattern is in the lower right hand corner. Suspect this was done in lace weight wool yarn with a large hook- maybe G or H. The pattern repeat is between the arrows. Just swatch until you get a fabric you like. An enlarged picture makes it easier to read the chart and shows a sc border around. Scotlynn


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

The description says crochet


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

aranita said:


> Do you know how to make this stitch......is it crochet?????


At the bottom it says Sylvia Crochet & more.....looks knitted to me!!


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Its crochet, says right on the bottom of the page ...left hand side.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

the EURO price is 26.41 US dollars. That's alot of money for a pattern.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

These two are knit patterns but look close, also free.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Couldnt-Be-Easier-Lace-Scarf

http://knittingmarion.blogspot.com/2009/11/fishnet-scarf.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It is crochet! if you take the time to learn to read Crochet Charts you can make this... I don't remember the name of this stitch something knot.. but its a very pretty lacy scarf and you can do this with knitting .. just use large needles and do a K2tog and YO combo and you will get similar results


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

crochet_away said:


> some crochet net patterns i know they're in russian(similar) but you can count the stitches,,


I think that is the second of the patterns


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

dancewithmarg said:


> It shows the stitch pattern, it's crochet. Bit blurry but I think you could figure it out if you can read these charts.


It's a very simple crocheted pattern, most likely done with fingering weight and a hook several sizes larger than normal. The dots are chains, what look like little black rectangles are single crochets (US; double crochet UK), and the elongated crosses are US double crochets (UK trebles).

If you go to the original for sale page at http://pt.artesanum.com/artesanato-cachecol_magico-42210.html
and only enlarge it a little, it's clear enough to work from.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Found this on Pinterest. The third picture down shows a simple mesh stitch that looks similar.
> 
> http://knitca.blogspot.com/2013/04/5-beautiful-lace-stitches-for-summer.html
> 
> ...


That 2nd link looks real close, but I'm sure the original is crochet. If someone chooses to knit it this might work if it can be done flat and then twisted and seamed. This diagram is for a shawl that is worked in a triangle. So, therefore it would need to be adjusted for the rectangle.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Patricia Cecilia said:


> It's a very simple crocheted pattern, most likely done with fingering weight and a hook several sizes larger than normal. The dots are chains, what look like little black rectangles are single crochets (US; double crochet UK), and the elongated crosses are US double crochets (UK trebles).
> 
> If you go to the original for sale page at http://pt.artesanum.com/artesanato-cachecol_magico-42210.html
> and only enlarge it a little, it's clear enough to work from.
> ...


Yes, I agree, that is what I did. to make a sample chain 22, sc in the 8th chain. And follow pattern in diagram. The starting chain needs to be a multiple of 16 plus 8, if you want to make the rectangle. 40 cm x 108 cm


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

How is made the edge?????


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

chimama said:


> I agree with knitted. it is a 3-1 stitch or whatever the true name is. very easy if you are good at wraps!
> 
> row 1: knit
> row 2: purl 2 or 3 wraps per stitch
> ...


Hi..
Boy! I don't know how you KPers can figre out patterns just by looking at the stitches. I think (?) I am an advanced knitter,but I could never look at a pattern and figure it out! 
I sometimes even have a problem figuring out the pattern WITH the directions!!

The shawl is goreous and looks rather simple to make... guess I'll try it without "directions" and see what comes out. (Ha!)


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

aranita said:


> How is made the edge?????


You could use a sc around the garment after seaming. Make sure your hook size is too large for your yarn weight. That is what gives it the lacey look.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It dose look like crochet. Looks like a chain then three dc then a chain.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> I found it, I found it!!!!!
> 
> http://pt.artesanum.com/artesanato-cachecol_magico-42210.html
> 
> ...


That's really impressive. Some search champ you.


----------



## knits42 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think this pattern might help if you modified the section most resembling your mobius. I love the möbius you posted snd wish we could find exact pattern that was used.

One Skein - A Stole
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-skein---a-stole-english-version

Donna


----------



## knits42 (Nov 23, 2011)

As I posted, I see the pattern was found!!

Donna


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

It is absolutely elegant, whatever the stitch.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

GrandmaNona is RIGHT. It is crochet. The stitch pattern is given in the 3rd picture on the right side panel. ,it looks like a 2-row pattern and seems to be lace weight yarn, hooked with a very LARGE hook, maybe a 35. It would be blocked to open up and shape the design.


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks to every one who took the time to look up the stitch ... I really appreciated it.

Nancy


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks to every one who took the time to look up the stitch ... I really appreciated it.

Nancy


----------



## Lynniecoco (Jan 12, 2013)

I did a search on Ravelry for "mobius capelet." Twenty-seven designs came up; one crocheted and the rest are knitted. Might be helpful for those of us who need to be stepped through the project.


----------



## dwcarr454 (Apr 11, 2011)

This has been a previous discussion on this forum. Here's a knitting pattern:

MAGIC SCARF KNITTING PATTERN: Wear this amazingly soft and stretchy cowl over your shoulders, around your neck or over your head. After playing with it for just a little while you'll find many exciting possibilities. Instructions: Cast on (very loosely) 68 stitches on size 11 24" circular needles. (You may want to cast on to needles two sizes larger to make sure it is loose enough.) Knit in the round to desired length. 2 balls will make a scarf approximately 35" long unstretched (approx. 41" long stretched). 3 balls will make a scarf approximately 53" long unstretched (approx. 62" long stretched). To retain the horizontal stretchiness of the scarf, do not bind off. Instead, cut the yarn leaving a 3 yard tail. Thread this tail on a tapestry needle and slide the stitches off the knitting needle onto the tapestry needle, to be held by the yarn tail. Once all the stitches are on the yarn tail, stretch the scarf opening as far as it will go, and tie off the tail to the first stitch.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

It sure is prett.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't know what it is, but it is beautiful.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

The page is in Portuguese - the translation seems to indicate that the Euro 20 is for the finished scarf/cowl not the pattern.

Availability: 3 units. Can I make the amount you want, on demand.
Minimum order: 1 unit

Features magic scarf

Material (s): Wool Yarn 
Technique (s): Crochet Made by hand 
Magic Scarf is Artesanum since 30/08/2013.
Category (s): Accessories » Scarf
Description magic scarf

Scarf gives you to put in various ways, have orange blue pink
Buy | Contact
20.00 EUR
As has been said the scarf is crochet but for those who cannot crochet there is a knit stitch - the RICK RIB stitch that looks similar - http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-rick-rib-stitch/
Hope this is of help - good luck


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Arinta: On the bottom left side of your picture it does state what appears to be a crochet pattern. Also, it gives the month and year of this magazine or pattern.
You might be able to google this information and find what you are searching for.
It is a lovely pattern.


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

I love it also, and I searched also, no luck, please post if you find pattern . I would love to make it.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

yes its what i call a drop stitch top its lovely dont they call it mobius when its twisted over like that


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

It says in the lower left hand corner it's crochet.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

It says in the lower left hand corner it's crochet.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

There are similar knit lace patterns, but the photo shows the crochet pattern right next to the photo!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Actually it says Silvia crochet y mas...if I remember my Spanish that's Silvia crochet and more. However, I for one can't decide knit or crochet. Very pretty tho'.


But it also says Portugal. So I'm guessing it Portuguese.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

aranita said:


> Do you know how to make this stitch......is it crochet?????


I hope all of this information hasn't confused you. It is for sure crochet. I looked at your profile and discovered you crochet, so I hope the information I posted will be enough to get you started in the right direction. If you have questions PM me.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's a beautiful stitch :-D


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

For a knitted equivalent it looks like it would be a bird's eye or spider's eye stitch done on very large needles.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry, hit the send before I added the picture.


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## saffire88 (Sep 4, 2014)

it is crocheted and the pattern on the right shows the stitch pattern. these foreign patterns always use this kind of stitch pattern. the dash is a single crochet and the t is a treble crochet or double just cant remember off hand. I could do a swatch and tell you if that helps, this is there pattern they usually use if you have ever done dollies they use these type of patterns. hope this helps


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

you might be able to get a back issue of knit n style Magazine I sent a link for you. Should take you to a page featuring your item.
It is knitted.
http://www.knitnstyle.com/issues/2010/december/gallery.shtml


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/lascreacionesdeyaniras
here's the facebook page for it


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

There's some nice things on that FB page! In the photos section there is a long dress, WOW!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I vote knit...maybe large gauge needles and lots of K2tog/YO's to create the lace look.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> you might be able to get a back issue of knit n style Magazine I sent a link for you. Should take you to a page featuring your item.
> It is knitted.
> http://www.knitnstyle.com/issues/2010/december/gallery.shtml


Just to add to the confusion: I followed Ciyona's link to the magazine, then Googled the designers's name and a Ravelry link came up (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-mobius-shawl) with the following info on this pattern:
There's also a picture of a finished project.

Knit Mobius Shawl 
by Melissa Leapman

Published in Knit 'n Style, December 2010

Craft: Knitting

Category 
Neck / Torso → Shawl / Wrap

Published December 2010

Suggested yarn Prism Kid Slique

Yarn weight DK / 8 ply (11 wpi) ?

Gauge 10 stitches and 12 rows = 4 inches in Openwork

Needle size US 11 - 8.0 mm

Yardage 352 - 440 yards (322 - 402 m)


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/lascreacionesdeyaniras

Need to remove s after http


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the definitive answer - it is KNIT. I found a picture online of the original pattern in the magazine, but of course cannot give the link or copy the picture here. There is a crocheted cowl on the same page of the magazine, but the cowl the OP was asking about is definitely knit. I think the crochet chart that shows up is maybe a suggestion that the blogger is giving to anyone who wants to crochet the cowl.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> you might be able to get a back issue of knit n style Magazine I sent a link for you. Should take you to a page featuring your item.
> It is knitted.
> http://www.knitnstyle.com/issues/2010/december/gallery.shtml


Very interesting. This is the third beautiful item/pattern found on a foreign site. After much searching and translating the original patterns have been traced back to Ravelry. In two of the cases the foreign sites have even used the original pictures and the third used an original chart. Ravelry is a very popular place!


----------



## Monterey Knitter (Apr 20, 2013)

I believe it is knit:
Row 1: K2*sl 1, k2tog,psso (yo) twice, repeat from* across , end k2
Row 2: K2, p first yo,k second yo, p1, repeat from* across, end k2
Row 3:k2*(yo) twice, sl 1, k2 tog, psso, repeat from*across, end k2
Row 4K2* p1, p first yo, 2nd yo, repeat from* across! end k2
Row 5: knit
Row 6:K2, p to last 2 sts, end k2

Pattern stitch is multiple of 3 sts + 4


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

It says it is CROCHETED!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

aranita said:


> Do you know how to make this stitch......is it crochet?????


It's by Silvia Crochet - and the 'chart' looks like crochet.

I would say: it's crocheted.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I found this pattern,in very old free knitting pamphlet . Looks similar . It's called Grand. Picot eyelet .Since I'm not very computer savvy I can't send the picture rt away. 
This st is worked over a multiple of 3 sts +4 and is reversible.
3rows form the pattern 
1st row- K2*sl1,k2tog,psso,y2rn,rep from* to last 2 sts knit2
2nd row--- K2* (p1k1)into y2rn of previous row,P1, rep from* to last 2 sts K2
3rd row---knit
Hope it's of help.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I managed to figure out how to send the pics hope its of some help


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Annu said:


> I managed to figure out how to send the pics hope its of some help


Thank you very very much!!!!


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I just wish it were better focused. It is beautiful. I also wonder about how long a chain it would take, (or stitches), or about how many inches long it should be.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

ics said:


> I just wish it were better focused. It is beautiful. I also wonder about how long a chain it would take, (or stitches), or about how many inches long it should be.


The original pattern says the finished size, twisted ,seamed and border added is 40cm x 108cm. So, subtract the border width, and convert 40cm to inches .Then double the 108cm , subtract the border width on each end, and convert the answer to ins. So, your rectangle would be 216cm long and 40 cm wide. So if your border is 5 cm on each end that would be 30cm x 206 cm. convert that to inches and you will have your answer.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Tank you very much. That is just what I needed to know.&#128519;


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

I am almost certain it is knitted, but haven't come across the pattern. It is beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Annu said:


> I managed to figure out how to send the pics hope its of some help


Wow, that's it isn't it? What a nice pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.knitca.com/taxonomy/term/5
I found this site while browsing .Is This it


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

dwcarr454 said:


> This has been a previous discussion on this forum. Here's a knitting pattern:
> 
> MAGIC SCARF KNITTING PATTERN: Wear this amazingly soft and stretchy cowl over your shoulders, around your neck or over your head. After playing with it for just a little while you'll find many exciting possibilities. Instructions: Cast on (very loosely) 68 stitches on size 11 24" circular needles. (You may want to cast on to needles two sizes larger to make sure it is loose enough.) Knit in the round to desired length. 2 balls will make a scarf approximately 35" long unstretched (approx. 41" long stretched). 3 balls will make a scarf approximately 53" long unstretched (approx. 62" long stretched). To retain the horizontal stretchiness of the scarf, do not bind off. Instead, cut the yarn leaving a 3 yard tail. Thread this tail on a tapestry needle and slide the stitches off the knitting needle onto the tapestry needle, to be held by the yarn tail. Once all the stitches are on the yarn tail, stretch the scarf opening as far as it will go, and tie off the tail to the first stitch.


After using my zoom feature I could see the loosely worked knit stitches and had already realized a size 13 or 15 circular in a smaller and less plied "tweed/Aran" yarn rather than worsted worked the best with no need for double yarn overs like in the book shown and thus longer "strand" looking open work versus the knit stitches. The pattern is worked from four cast on stitches, *yo, K 2 tog (I liked doing one round with normal K 2 tog and then a round of K 2 tbl), yo, K 1*. Next round K all stitches. Like seed stitch you alternate pattern stitches in the next round, *K 1, yo, K 2 tog, yo*.

I can see their recommendation to use a long single yarn strand after doing four rows of stockinette instead of doing a bind off since the worked stitches need to stretch a lot.

For the crocheted graph--that was added by someone as well as the Bird's Eye Knitting Stitch photo as alternative netting stitches but don't duplicate the yarn overs of open work.

This is a very fast knit project (photo with model) but not recommended for those that don't like 1:1 ribbing/seed etc. due its redundancy.


----------

